# Parks Epoxy



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone used Parks Epoxy (at Home Depot) for the clear coat finish? It sounds like it's a lot like E-T Lite, but I don't know of anyone that can give a testimonial on the product's endurance/hold up to teeth?


----------

